
Will AWS Lose Its Monopoly to Azure and Google Cloud? - yadavrohit
https://analyticsdrift.com/will-aws-lose-its-monopoly-to-azure-and-google-cloud/
======
throw03172019
A company I am consulting for is currently solely on AWS. Google Cloud is
getting them to switch solely to Google Cloud in exchange for free credits.
Huge amount of time because of all the services they depend on.

~~~
analyticsdrift
Yes, GCP provides more credits. But, according to experts AWS has superior
services.

------
Khelavaster
If you think AWS is a monopoly you're seven years behind the game.

~~~
analyticsdrift
AWS still has the monoply if you go by the numbers. But, it might change in
the coming years.

